# Crazy hen turkeys.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Single Hen turkeys are all over the place. looking for a mate I presume. That is the natural order of things in the turkey world really the hen looks for a tom. But in the process the hens are clucking so toms do find them that way and is why hunters can set up and start the hens sounds to draw a tom in.

So yesterday I am taking The Buick to the wifes Moms house, ( yes mom passed away just over a year ago and sister in law lives there.) it will be mom's house till it is no longer a part of the family owned property.

I am on a back road that is paved, I get to a spot where there is woods on each side of the road and a hen turkey comes running out of the woods on the left, I made a little swerve as she stops on the center line. A car comeing at me slows and we pass the turkey between us, WHEW all is well.

Stop at the $1.50 car wash car wash and wash all the dust off from our freshly graded road. Spray it with wipe and dry wax, (Love that Lucas stuff) and dry the car off. Get to mom's house and park it, cover it so it will not have to be driven down our Muddy or dusty road Saturday morning if we get or not the Friday rain the weather people are forecasting.

We get in Kares ride and head for home, we are driving down a gravel road a short cut she didn't mind going on with her dirty Journey. A crazy hen turkey runs out of a hay field across the ditch. I thought she was going to run into the side of us. Once we are back on the paved back road we went about 5 miles and here comes another crazy hen out of a farm house drive way but stops short of the road.

Crazy hen turkeys are just that crazyly looking for LOVE.

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Some women can be the same way..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Think so?


 Al


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Those are young, or at least less dominant, hens. Mom, and possibly Gran, have captured and defend the best nesting sites. 

They are young ladies trying to find a comfortable claim. They’ll act, what seems to be, erratic. 

There’s more hens than prime turf there.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, the young hens appear to be lost or outcast from the main flocks....the Toms really just look the other way at those young girls....dang, one would think they are a good decoy when around your blind..but the old man Tom couldn't care less about the young ones. He wants true love... 

be


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Love’s got nothin’ to do with it.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

LOL...ok..maybe the lovin part is over rated...but call it what you want...the struttin toms sayin look at how beutiful I'am is addressd for the mature women and not the young ones..they want a real hen.... been hunting and calling them for over 35 years....still learning some things...one can never know it all...but I have a good idea after all the years and hours afield....of what's goin on....just sayin is all...

be


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Mature Gobblers want a mature hen. The reasons should be obvious, I ain’t gonna argue. 

To the OP, you have the same wisdom as you do with ****.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone having any luck with turkeys this Spring, so far


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Been watching them in the picture window, Toms are still beat'n the bejejus out of them. Great colors on the males!


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, bagged two with quite a few hours hunting...today we ahd a hen here bucking for a couple hours...then the nice Tom was strutting in back of my chicken coop....I love to see the late season birds get away for another year, or at least till this Fall. Amazing birds in my eye.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

It will soon be over, may already be over in some states, better get one...


----------

